# Humphreys



## deenodean (Jul 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen a bottle with the word ' Humphreys' embossed on it ? 

 Thanks in advance !


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2012)

I got one.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Wheelah for your quick response.. I wonder if ' Humpherys New York'  was a bottle maker or a bottler of something? Humphreys is not listed here ..   http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html  ...That looks like a med bottle. Is it BIM or made by a machine? I'l throw those questions out there , hopefully someone knows..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

I believe it was a rather successful medicine business..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's BIM, dates to about 1900... Humphreys made veterinary medicines, bostaurus will be able to help us out...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, they made homeopathic medicines for people too.. here's a tiny little guy:


----------



## deenodean (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks CD. I just googled it , Fred Humphreys was a veterinarian in New York. So he was not a bottle maker!  Ok, here is the mystery...The Humphreys Glass Company operated a bottle making factory in Trenton, Nova Scotia Canada from 1890-1917. They did not mark any of their bottles except  only ONE known small bottle embossed Humphreys. Maybe that one could be from the vet from New York. The race is on for anyone to come up with another one embossed Humphreys. We find many American bottles here in Nova Scotia, who knows, maybe a Humphreys bottle migrated to the south. Thanks again for your quick response.


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 18, 2012)

I have always been curious about those little bottles.  I assume they are the Humphreys Medicine company and were for the human medicine.  I have seen them sold as vet med bottles but there is nothing  I have seen to support that.  That winged O is odd.  
 Someone is just going to have to come up with labeled one[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the wingy thingy was a Vaseline-style substance.. medicated, of course.. anyway some kind of schmear..

 The Humphrey's little vials variants were numerous in a literal way.. and I believe they were made available in whole sets..


----------



## BottleHunterNewEngland (Jul 19, 2016)

I just came across this post and I have four very small bottles embossed with Humphery New York on the bottom of them, they almost look like ink bottles. Unfortunately I can't tell what they held because they were found in the ocean and probably had their labels rotted away. Either way they probably came in through Providence because they were found in that bay.


----------



## JohnRich (Apr 15, 2017)

Here's a Humphrey's embossed maker's mark on the bottom of a bottle, found in a cistern in Texas.


----------

